# مساويء ومحاسن إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لإنارة الشوارع والطرق



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إخواني كثيرا ما قرأت في المنتديات العربية مواضيع عن إنارة الطرق والشوارع بالطاقة الشمسية لذلك أحببت أن أذكر مالدي من معلومات عن هذا الموضوع مع ذكر محاسن ومساؤي إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية.

وقد جمعت معلوماتي من خلال زيارتي للمعارض الدولية ومراسلتي مصنعي أجهزة الإنارة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في المانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأيضا من خلال عملي حيث تم إجراء دراسات للمقارنة بين النوعين من الطاقة الخلايا الشمسية والشبكة الكهربائية.
وتعتبر هذه النتائج صالحة لحد يومنا , فنحن نعلم أن الصناعة دائمة التطور وما يصح اليوم قد لا يصح في المستقبل.
وأخيرا أتمنى من إخواني الذين لديهم خبرة في إنارة الطرق والتغذية الكهربائية معا أن يناقشوا الموضوع أذا كان لديهم أي ملاحظات.

في البداية عند التحدث عن إنارة الشوارع فيجب أن تكون الإنارة هي المعيار الأساسي, فإذا ما تحققت المعايير الأساسية الموضوعة في المواصفات (تم ذكرها في موضوع منفصل على الرابط التالي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93324.html) عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية فعندئذ لأبأس بإستخدامها
ولكن لتحقيق هذه المتطلبات فسنحتاج في كثير من الحالات إلى كمية كبيرة من الطاقة تصل أحيانا فوق الــ 1000 وات للعمود الواحد أو أكثر ويكون التيار ذو النوع المتناوب مما يجعل إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية شبه مستحيل أو مكلف جدا (أضعاف تكلفة إستخدام الشبكة الكهربائية ) والسبب ببساطة يعود لأن كل عمود يحتاج إلى حجم كبير من الخلايا الشمسية وبطاريات بأعداد كبيرة لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية وأستخدامها لعشر ساعات وأجهزة تحويل التيار المستمر إلى تيار متناوب 

وقد ذكر لي أحد الخبراء بشركة امريكية أن إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية عند توفر الطاقة الكهربائية يعد أم غير حكيم وعندما أجريت دراسات (كان سعر المحول ولوحة التوزيع والكبلات مشمول بالحسابات) تبين لي أن رأيه صحيح فالتكلفة قد تصل من ثلاثة أضعاف إلى خمس أضعاف إذا أردنا تحقيق متطلبات الإنارة 
ولهذا السبب تجد أن البلدان الأوربية والأمريكة لا تستخدم الطاقة الشمسة في إنارة الشوارع إذا توفرت الشبكة الكهربائية وإنما تستخدمها فقط في حالة عدم وجود الشبكة الكهربائية (فكل المدن الكبيرة مثل باريس ولندن وبرلين تعتمد في إنارة شوارعها على الشبكة الكهربائية)

ولكن ماهي محاسن الطاقة الشمسية لإنارة الشوارع 
عند عدم وجود حاجة لكمية كبيرة من الإنارة مثل القرى والأرياف أو عند عدم وجود شبكة كهربائية فيكن خيار إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ممكنا وفي الحالة الثانية يصعب في أغلب الأحيان تحقيق معايير الإنارة حسب المتطلبات ولكن وجود إنارة أحسن من عدم وجوده.
وقد ذكر لي أحد الأصدقاء من العراق وهو مهندس كهرباء أنهم مضظرون لإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لإنارة الشوارع لعدم وجود شبكات كهربائية كافية.


----------



## ابراهيم ك (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## جمال كحيلة (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً والله الموفق


----------



## mohamedmddm (10 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك مجهودك اخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طاقة (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخ عزت لقد افدتني كثيرا بهذه المعلومات مع العلم انني أخذت مشروع تخرج عن تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية بانارة الطرق فأرجو اذا كان لديك دراسة عن هذا الأمر أن تساعدني أقصد مشروع عملي مثلا وأكون شاكرا لك


----------



## المهندس المحبوب (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*انارة الطاقة المشسية والطاقة الكهربائية*

اخي العزيز ezza76اوافقك الراي فالانارة المعتمدة على الطاقة الشمسية تكون مكلفة للغاية كما انها لا تقارن بالانارة المعتمدة على الطاقه الكهربائية في المنطقة التي اسكن فيها تم عمل مشروع انارة معتمد على الطاقة الشمسية وكان برأيي اننا لو اشترينا مولد كهربائي واعتمدنا على الاعمدة القديمة الموجود تكون الكلفة اقل والانارة افضلمع التقدير


----------



## المهندس رشود (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور*

كلام جميل ومشكرعلى الموضوع الشيق


----------



## نبال الفلسطينية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوعك حلو ومهم


----------



## وفاق الجصاني (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحيه طيبه للاخوان والاخوات الأعزاء ,,حياكم الله 
الموضوع ممتاز ورائع وبودي ان اضيف النقاط التاليه 
- الطاقه الشمسيه طاقه نظيفه لتوليد الكهرباء من ناحية علميه ولكن من ناحية الجدوى الاقتصاديه فالموضوع مختلف تماما كون عمود اناره بقدرة 75 واط مثلا كلفته تصل الى حدود 5900 دولار وهي كلفه عاليه .. وهي كالتالي 
سعر العمود [ارتفاع 9 متر هو 700 دولار
لوح شمسي قدرة 175 واط بسعر 1000 دولار 
حمالة اللوح الشمسي 300 دولار 
منظم الشحن للبطاريات 300 دولار 
بطاريات عدد 2 سعة 400 امبير \ساعة 1500 دولار 
المصباح نوع ;led قدرة 75 واط بسعر 1500 دولار 
صندوق حماية البطاريات بسعر 150 دولار
صندوق توزيع وكابلات للربط 150 دولار 

هذه الاسعار مضافا اليها سعر النصب للعمود وهو يختلف من مكان الى اخر 
البطاريات عمرها خمسة سنوات وبعدها ينتهي عمرها ويستوجب تبديلها 
اي عطل في منظم الشحن ممكن ان يتلف البطاريات سواء تفريغ البطاريات الى مستوى اقل من 40 بالمئه من سعتها نتيجة حدوث قصر في الكابلات او عطل الكتروني للمنظم .. كما ان اللوح الشمسي له عمر معين يختلف من منشأ واخر ....
من السلبيات الاخرى ان وجود جو غائم او غائم جزئي يقلل من شحن البطاريات نهارا مما يقلل من وقت عمل المصابيح ليلا كون منظم التشغيل يفصل المصباح اذا وصلت نسبة الشحن فيه الى 40 بالمئه من السعه الكليه للبطاريه 
يتميز الشتاء بنهار قصير مقابل ليل طويل وهذه يحب ان تؤخذ بالحسبان ايضا اما ان اصبح الجو غائما لعدة ايام متتاليه فهذا يعني ان لا انارة في الشوارع اطلاقا ...
ولا بد من ربط انارة الشوارع اما بمولد كهربائي او بالشبكه كي تشحن البطارياتنهارا وهي كلفه مضافه على كلفه 
وموضوع انارة الشوارع في العراق على الطاقه الشمسيه الحقيقه هو اجراء مضطرون عليه نتيجة الازمه الخانقه في موضوع توليد الطاقه .. 
مع المحبه والتقدير


----------



## نايف الشيخ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

دائماً نشوف إنارة الشوارع وما فكرنا بتكلفت كهربتها مشكور أنك نورتنا بهذا الموضوع وكنت أتمنى لو أحد يقدر يفيدن بخصوص أبراج اللاسلكي و الجوال:14:


----------



## وسيم ياس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*من المهم التركيز على بدائل الطاقة*

اخواتي اخواني الافاضل
من الناحية الفنية الذي يحكمنا هو مطابقة التصميم للمواصفة العالمية وانا اعتمد على ال Cie اي اننا نستطيع بمصابيح الطاقة الشمسية الوصول للمواصفة بتغيير البعد بين عمود واخر وارتفاع العمود او واطية المصباح وبرنامج Dialux يعطينا نتيجة التصميم ومدى مطابقته للمواصفة العالمية وباستطاعتنا التحكم في درجة حرارة اللون ايضاأ
اما من الناحية الاقتصادية فبالتاكيد الكلفة اعلى بكثير من الكهرباء ولكن لدينا مثل في العراق يقول العطشان يكسر البستوكه اي اننا مضطرون
واعتقد ان الاهتمام بموضوع الطاقة الشمسية مهم للبلاد التي لديها كهرباء او ليس لديها فمن المهم التركيز على بدائل الطاقة قبل ان نصحو نحن العرب يوما ونجد ان البترول قد نفذ

وشكرا
م. وسيم


----------



## أم عبدالله الحلو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ممضوع رائع جدا


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الدول التي تفكر في نفسها بحكمة تدرس الموضوع ليس من ناحية التكلفة المبدئية فقط ولكن مع افتراض نضوب الطاقات البتروليه وهذا حادث لا محاله وان طال الاجل


----------



## طاقة (2 نوفمبر 2008)

وسيم ياس قال:


> اخواتي اخواني الافاضل
> من الناحية الفنية الذي يحكمنا هو مطابقة التصميم للمواصفة العالمية وانا اعتمد على ال Cie اي اننا نستطيع بمصابيح الطاقة الشمسية الوصول للمواصفة بتغيير البعد بين عمود واخر وارتفاع العمود او واطية المصباح وبرنامج Dialux يعطينا نتيجة التصميم ومدى مطابقته للمواصفة العالمية وباستطاعتنا التحكم في درجة حرارة اللون ايضاأ
> اما من الناحية الاقتصادية فبالتاكيد الكلفة اعلى بكثير من الكهرباء ولكن لدينا مثل في العراق يقول العطشان يكسر البستوكه اي اننا مضطرون
> واعتقد ان الاهتمام بموضوع الطاقة الشمسية مهم للبلاد التي لديها كهرباء او ليس لديها فمن المهم التركيز على بدائل الطاقة قبل ان نصحو نحن العرب يوما ونجد ان البترول قد نفذ
> ...


اشارة لما تقدمت به أخ وسيم عن مصابيح الطاقة الشمسية هل المقصود هنا هو الليد وكيف من الممكن ان أقوم بدراسة على برنامج DIAlux مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار استخدام مصابيح الطاقة الشمسية أي كيف لي أن أحصل على كتالوك لمصابيح الليد او مصابيح اخرى تستخدم في حالة استخدام الطاقة الشمسية بحيث أستطيع أن أحمل هذه الكتالوكات على هذا البرنامج لإجراء الدراسة هل هنالك اسم شركة معينة وكتالوكات لهذا النوع من المصابيح أرجو إن كان لديك أي معرفة أو بإمكانك أن ترشدني لكيفية الحصول على هذه الكتالوكات أكون شاكرا لك 
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر جميع من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع وأخص بالذكرالأخ المهندس المحبوب والأخ وفاق الجصاني والأخ وسيم ياسين

لكم مني كل التقدير والإحترام


----------



## باعميران (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وسيم ياس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*مصابيح الانارة بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية*

الاخ طاقة 
لايوجد فرق بين مصابيح الطاقة الشمسية والمصابيح التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة بالنسبة لبرنامج الديالوكس , المهم هو معرفة الخصائص الضوئية للمصباح اما اسلوب التغذية الكهربائية فلا علاقة للبرنامج بها, ان معظم المصابيح المستخدمة في انارة الشوارع هي من نوع الفلورسنت المدمج وليس الليد , ومنذ فترة وانا ابحث في مواقع الشركات المتخصصة في وحدات الانارة ولم اجد كاتلوكات تخص برنامج ديالوكس لمصابيحها ويبدو انها ترسل للزبون في حال طلبها فقط , ارفق لك ملف لاحدى مصابيح الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية والتي جهزتنا به احدى الشركات عند تنفيذنا لمشروع انارة بالطاقة الشمسية في العراق عسى ان ينفعك في بحثك, المصباح نوع فلورسنت مدمج وبواطيه 18 واط ولومنز 1200

مع التقدير
وسيم
بغداد الرشيد


----------



## طاقة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخ وسيم على الرد أما بالنسية لليد فحسب معلوماتي أنه يستخدم في الإنارة بالخلايا الشمسية وبحيث يتم زيادة عدد عناصر الليد في المصباح الواحد بحيث يعطي هذا المصباح لومين عالي هذا حسب احد المصادر ولكن لا أعلم مدى امكانية اعتمادها في دراسة الإنارة وبخاصة عندما يكون الطريق المدروس طريق رئيس أو اوتستردا مثلا أي انه ليس طريق فرعي صغير....... شكرا لك اخ وسيم وفي حال توفرت عندك أي معلومات أرجو أن تمدنا بها مع خالص الشكر


----------



## يحيى الطائي (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخ الجصاني لا ادري ان كانت هذه الاسعار المطروحة من قبلكم صحيحة الى اي مدى؟
انا اعمل الان في مجال نصب منظومات الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية في بغداد والاسعار التي املكها تختلف الى حدا ما من حيث اننا لا نستخدم عمود بارتفاع 9 امتار بل 7 و5 امتار وفي حالة استخدامنا للاعمده المنصوبة اصلا من قبل وزارة الكهرباء ذات ارتفاع من 11 الى 9 امتار فاننا ننصب الخلية والبطارية بارتفاع 7 متر وننزل الى ارتفاع اربعه متر او خمسة متر لنصب المصباح ذي واطية تتراوح بين 66واط 91 واط وسعرهما بين 500 دولار و700 دولار والعمود عاده يكون تركي المنشا ويستورد ب 300 دولار والخلية ذات 175واط بـ 700 دولار على اعتبار ان سعر الواط الواحد هو 4 دولار مع كلفة الشحن طبعا هذا الصيني اما البطاريات فنستخدم 120 امبير للواحده اما الشاحن فهو الماني بسعر 150 دولار تقريبا والصندوق رخيص لا يكلف 50 دولار تقريبا فاتني ذكر سعر الحمالة وعاده نصنعها محليا من الحديد الزاوية ولا تكلف 20 دولار .
اما ناحية لعمل فتبينه انها لا تعمل الى ل8 ساعات في اليوم والسبب هو حاجتنا لخلية 230 واط كي تستطيع ان تشحن البطاريات بالتزامن نفسه يوميا وبمعدل عمل يصل الى 12 ساعة تقريبا طبعا لمصباح 66 واط وتلك هي المشكله التي وقعنا بها في العراق لذلك اضطرت اللجنه المشرفه عليها ان تقلل ساعات العمل الى 8 ساعات في اليوم للاسف .
وبالتاكيد هي براي مجدية جدا لكن قوانينها قاسية ويجب الالتزام بها تماما وهي مفيده جدا في الطرق الخارجية خصوصا ان كانت مدعمه بمروحة تعمل ليلا ونهارا حسب قوة الرياح كعامل مساعد لكن طبعا ستكون تكلفه هنا مختلفه تماما .
سلامي لكم وارجو السماح في حال اخطات بالاسعار


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (31 يناير 2010)

يحيى الطائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخ الجصاني لا ادري ان كانت هذه الاسعار المطروحة من قبلكم صحيحة الى اي مدى؟
> انا اعمل الان في مجال نصب منظومات الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية في بغداد والاسعار التي املكها تختلف الى حدا ما من حيث اننا لا نستخدم عمود بارتفاع 9 امتار بل 7 و5 امتار وفي حالة استخدامنا للاعمده المنصوبة اصلا من قبل وزارة الكهرباء ذات ارتفاع من 11 الى 9 امتار فاننا ننصب الخلية والبطارية بارتفاع 7 متر وننزل الى ارتفاع اربعه متر او خمسة متر لنصب المصباح ذي واطية تتراوح بين 66واط 91 واط وسعرهما بين 500 دولار و700 دولار والعمود عاده يكون تركي المنشا ويستورد ب 300 دولار والخلية ذات 175واط بـ 700 دولار على اعتبار ان سعر الواط الواحد هو 4 دولار مع كلفة الشحن طبعا هذا الصيني اما البطاريات فنستخدم 120 امبير للواحده اما الشاحن فهو الماني بسعر 150 دولار تقريبا والصندوق رخيص لا يكلف 50 دولار تقريبا فاتني ذكر سعر الحمالة وعاده نصنعها محليا من الحديد الزاوية ولا تكلف 20 دولار .
> اما ناحية لعمل فتبينه انها لا تعمل الى ل8 ساعات في اليوم والسبب هو حاجتنا لخلية 230 واط كي تستطيع ان تشحن البطاريات بالتزامن نفسه يوميا وبمعدل عمل يصل الى 12 ساعة تقريبا طبعا لمصباح 66 واط وتلك هي المشكله التي وقعنا بها في العراق لذلك اضطرت اللجنه المشرفه عليها ان تقلل ساعات العمل الى 8 ساعات في اليوم للاسف .
> ...


شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## saifalshalchy (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
سعره عندنا في العراق يقارب 2500$ للعمود


----------



## المهندس مضر (13 فبراير 2010)

أخي المهندس عزت:
شكرا على جهدك وبارك الله فيك ، ولكن مقارنتك تمت حسب الكلفة الإبتدائية فقط ، فماذا عن كلفة التشغيل؟
يعني ماهي الكلفة على مدى عشر سنوات بحيث تشمل الكلفة الإبتدائية والتشغيل والصيانة خاصة مع ارتفاع اسعار النفط؟ وشكرا لك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (21 فبراير 2010)

المهندس مضر قال:


> أخي المهندس عزت:
> شكرا على جهدك وبارك الله فيك ، ولكن مقارنتك تمت حسب الكلفة الإبتدائية فقط ، فماذا عن كلفة التشغيل؟
> يعني ماهي الكلفة على مدى عشر سنوات بحيث تشمل الكلفة الإبتدائية والتشغيل والصيانة خاصة مع ارتفاع اسعار النفط؟ وشكرا لك


أخي المهندس مضر
تم حساب التكلفة على مدى عشرين عاما ولي عشر سنوات وفي الحقيقة في كثير من البلدان تبقى الشبكة الكهربائية ارخص
فمثلا الطاقة الكهربائية في السعودية رخيصة ولاتتغير بتغير سعر النفط لذلك فكما ذكرت لك مازالت أغلب الحالات تعتمد على الشبكة الكهربائية حتى في الدول الصناعية الكبرى


----------



## saif_azzawy (17 أغسطس 2010)

الافضل صنع المواد من ألواح و أجهزة في العراق مثلا لانه و لله الحمد يحوي وفرة لا حصر لها من المواد الاولية الداخلة في صنع الخلايا الشمسية و غيرها لتقليل الكلفة المرتفعة التي أثقلت كاهل المواطن العربي عامة و العراقي خاصة ...


----------



## engkoko (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم علي هذه التعليقات المفيدة


----------



## firasmusa (18 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود القيم ولكن الفكره ناجحه في العراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لعدم وجود الكهرباء


----------



## zzaghal (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع. واسمحوا لي بالمشاركة.

فما زلت اتمنى ان يوجد في الاردن انظمة انارة شمسية لانارة الشوارع والمباني ايضا. خاصة اننا في الاردن نستورد النفط.

وأكيد ان الجدوى الاقتصادية تعتمد على امور عدة. هذا رأيي الشخصي. 
وادعوكم الى التفضل بالاطلاع على البحث البسيط التالي:

http://www.solar-street-lighting.com

http://www.solar-street-lighting.com/LED_Parking_Lot_Lighting.html

http://www.enertiaengineering.com/products/solar-street-lights/benefits

http://www.gg-energy.com/Solar_Street_Light.cfm

http://www.solarstreet-light.com/showknoledge.asp?id=1

http://www.solarstreet-light.com/showknoledge.asp?id=1

http://www.solarlighting.com

​


----------



## عمر فيفا (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## basher1971 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ارغب بنصب منظومة في البيت تزودني ب 5 امبير فكم برايكم احتاج الى الواح وبطاريات الخ ....اذا امكن المساعدة وشكرا لكم


----------



## كيفوك (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اني عندي مشروع نصب خط نقل كهربائي هذا اول مشروع الي ممكن احد يساعدني لان مجاي اعرف شي مثلا موقع المحولات وين يكون وشلون يكون التسليك (وضع الاسلاك) وشنو يقصد بأعمدة الضغط العالي وشنو فرقه عن أعمدة الضغط الواطيء ....................رجاءاَ رجاءاً


----------



## سادريوس على (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اذ مالحل حسب نظرتك فى الوقت الحالى ولم تتجه المانية بي الذات الى التركيز على الطاقة النظيفة


----------



## حسني IC (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ايها الاخوة لقد استمتعت من هذه المعلومات حقا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

معلزمات جمييلة
سلمت يداك


----------



## ahmad.abd (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ولكن سؤال صغير 
نحن نعلم أنا إنارة الشوارع بالطاقة الشمسية أمر مكلف ولكن بعد عدة سنوات ألا نكون قد وفرنا طاقة ووفرنا ثمنها من الشبكة الكهربائية . يعني أنه يصبح الموضوع إجابي وليس سلبي.بالإضافة إلى أن نكون قد وفرنا مجهود في عمليات الحفر وتمديد الكابلات . وتصبح عملية الصيانة أسهل فكل برج إنارة تكون صيانته لوحده, يعني في المختصر بعد عدة سنوات منكون وفرنا كمية كبيرة من الطاقة وترجع العائدة لنا (أرجو أن تكون وصلت الفكرة)


----------



## mustafa' (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تبقى الحسنة الأفضل لطاقة الشمسية التي تعتد على ألواح طاقة أنها طاقة نظيفة ومحافظة على البيئة أما من الناحية الاقتصادية فبلإضافة إلى تكلفة العالية لتركيب بحاجة إلي تكلفة سنوية من أجل تغير البطاريات و الصيانة


----------



## mustafa' (26 نوفمبر 2011)

سادريوس على قال:


> اذ مالحل حسب نظرتك فى الوقت الحالى ولم تتجه المانية بي الذات الى التركيز على الطاقة النظيفة


إن ألمانية تستعمل نوع أخر من طاقة النظيفة إن الطريقة المذكورة في الموضوع تعتمد أولاً على وجود الألواح الشمسية التي تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الشمسية ألي طاقة كهربية dc تقوم بملئ البطارية وعبر دائرة ups يتم تحويل DC إلا AC نفس هذه الطريقة تعتمدها توربينات الهواء أموجودة في المنازل يتم إستعمال البطارية من أجل تعويض الطاقة في حال خفت سرعة الريح أو في حال الظلمة في الطاقة الشمسية أما المستعملة في ألمانية من توربينات الهوائية أو إسبانية من الطاقة الشمسية فهو أمر مختلف جدا فالتربينات الهوائية هناك لا تستعمل البطاريات بل تعتمد على مكان وجودها بحيث تكون في ممر هوائي ( ريح الشاطئ مثلاً) بالإضافة إلا عددها الكبير أما الطاقة الشمسية المستعملة في إسبانية أو فهي تعتمد على توجيه أشعة الشمس على أنابيب من تحتوي الملح المذاب حيث يتم ضخ الملح إلا صهاريج من الماء حيث يتم إنتاج البخار الذي يدير العنفات الحرارية. ويمكن لمزيج الملح المتكون من نترات الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم أن يعمل في درجات الحرارة العليا المتولدة في مُستَقبِل البرج الشمسي. وبما أنّه يمكن تخزين الملح الذائب الحار إلى حين الحاجة للحرارة التي يحتويها الملح فمن المتوقع أنّ تكون محطة غماسولار قادرة على الاستمرار في توليد الكهرباء لمدة خمس عشرة ساعة في غياب أشعة الشمس،


----------



## ahmad.abd (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا عندي دراسة في مشروع التخرج 
عن إنارة طريق سفر بين محافظات باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية 
وأقارنها مع الشبكة العادية 
فيكيف ممكن إني أبدأ وشو المعلومات اللي لازم أجمعها 
يعني كيف أبدأ الدراسة وشو أنواع المصابيح اللي لازم أستخدمها بأي حالة من الحالات 
والتكلفة والتمديد


----------



## وضاح عطار (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

عندي عدة أفكار لا أعرف مدى إمكانية تطبيقها في موضوع إنارة الشوارع .


- وضع حساسات حركة لجعل الإنارة تعمل فقط في حال وجود سيارات عابرة للطريق .

مع مزامنة هذه الحساسات طبعا لإنارة الموقع الصحيح والمتوقع لسير العربة ومن ثم إطفاء الإنارة عند الهدوء .

- وضع حساس ضوئي بسيط لتشغيل وإيقاف تشغي الإنارة حسب الحاجة وأن لا تعتمد على العامل البشري أو المؤتمت مسبقا لأن هذا يضيع الكثير من الطاقة .

- صنع أجهزة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ميكانيكيا مستفيدة من حركة السيارات فوقها .

أي أنها تعمل بالضغط الناتج عن ثقل المركبات التي تمر فوقها .

يتم وضع هذه المولدات الميكانيكية الهيدروليكية عند إشارات المرور وممرات المشاة وعند التقاطعات أو أي مكان يتطلب فيه تقليل السرعة أو التوقف نهائيا .


طبعا الأفكار السابقة هي مجرد أفكار نظرية لا أعرف مدى إمكانية تطبيقها من عدمه وهل هي موجودة أصلا أم لا وهل هي مجدية أو ممكنة أو لا .

أحببت أن أشارككم بها فحسب .


----------



## وضــاح الحلفاوي (2 مايو 2012)

أريد معرفة الأسعار للخلايا الشمسية المستحدمة في إنارة الشوارع


----------



## mohammed112 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الدراسة منطقية جدا لمعرفة الفارق فى التكلفة


----------



## sahlee2010 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بقترح انه ممكن ان نضيف نظام الطاقة الشمسية اضافة الى العامود الحالي الذي يعمل على الكهرباء للاستفادة من الكهرباء في حالات فصل الشتاء ولكن مصروف الوات لانارة العامود قل كثير بسبب تكنولوجيا انارة led والتي هي اوفر بمعدل 70% من وحدات الانارة العادية مثل الصوديوم و الميتالايت مع هذا النوع من الانارة لايتطلب تكبير في لوح الطاقة الشمسية او زيادة عدد البطاريات


----------



## Hakoz20 (16 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم
كلام رائع حول الطاقة الشمسية و الخلايا الشمسية
لكن لاحظت أنكم اتخذتم الجانب السلبي على محمل الجد
لكن لا تنسو أن الطاقة الشمسية هي مصدر لا يفنى, بالعكس بالنسبة للمحروقات التي سوف تفنى و تنتهي يوما ما و هذا أمر مؤكد
أما بالنسبة للبلدان التي لا تحتوي مناطقها على إشعاعات شمسية كافية, من الأفضل لهم بأن يستعينو بشيء آخر كالطاقة الرياحية و الهيدرولكية و غير ذلك....
تحياتي للجميع... *:77:


----------



## amir mhd (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انارة الطاقة المشسية والطاقة الكهربائية*

هل توجد اعمدة انارة ارتفاع 16 متر بقدرة 600 وات تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية ؟


----------

